
Changing Your Address - naish
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2008/05/05/Changing-Your-Address
======
dmnd
I thought of this last time I moved. It took hours to change my address in all
the various organisations that need to know it.

Obviously the problem with getting it off the ground. Who is big enough to
start this off, short of the Government?

------
nertzy
One of my professors (Allen Downey at Olin College) loved to show his idea of
system like this for postal addresses. The idea was that you would be issued a
fake address that is a key within a database pointing to your current address
as a value.

So my address might be: 1532 Elm St. Faketown, PL

Since PL is not a state, the postal service would know to look up the current
address in this database, and would forward mail appropriately. They could
then slap a label on it with the real address so that the postal carriers
don't go crazy.

------
delano
It's like an OpenID for street addresses. Couldn't this easily be a feature
for Clickpass?

------
TrevorJ
As long as the URL you use isn't harder to type in than your address, this has
merit. Conversely, I remember my address a lot easier than I remember a URL

~~~
ibsulon
<http://myaddress.us/trevorj> ?

(Link -> parked godaddy domain)

